# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: درخواست معرفی منبع آموزشی و منبع دریافت ابزارهای برنامه نویسی برای سیمبین (مخصوصا سیمبین belle)

## asd313

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

دوستان سلام خوبید ؟ دوستان میدونم این سیستم عامل رو به نابودیه و تقریبا مُرده اما کارم گیره!

دوستان من هر چی دنبال یه إس دی کایی منبع آموزشی ابزاری تولزی چیزی برا برنامه نویسی سیمبین میگردم نا امید و نا امید تر میشم یا خیییییییلی قدیمی و از رده خارج شده ین یا برنامه نویسی کیوته یا سایتایی که اینجور چیزا رو داشتن از دسترس خارج شدن میخواستم اگه میشه شما لینک کتابی إس دی کایی ابزاری چیزی سراغ دارید که جدید جدید باشن و به درد برنامه نویسی سیمبین belle هم بخوره همینجا بزارید که بدجور دنبالشم ، انگلیسیم باشه فرقی نداره واسم اگه فیلم آموزشیم سراغ داشتید که دیگه عالی و معرکه میشه ! فقط تاکید میکنم کیوت نباشه قدیمی هم نباشه لطفا ، سراغ دارید؟ آموزششم میخواما ! 
اونایی هم که لینک سراغ ندارن اما این ابزار و منابع آموزشی رو در اختیار دارن اگه میتونن برای ما هم آپلود کنن بـــــیزحمــــــت راستی پایتون هم نباشه هاااااا !

میگم راستی سایت در این زمینه چی؟ سراغ دارید؟ والا ما هر جا میریم نوشته تعطیل شده ؛ گفتم شاید جایی رو سراغ دارید که تعطیلش نکرده باشن ؛ فارسی باشه که دیگه نور علی نور میشه ! اگرم انگلیسی بود اشکالی نداره

ممنون

منتظر جوابتونم

یا حق

----------


## PaypeCatRatte

*uggs outlet store* You tend to be quite amazed to achieve able to find and as such many mcm purses different brands to have just more then one resource, benefiting do not forget that from as low as possible rates and surpass extramarital relationships everywhere over the going to be the a place The multi - purpose beaded abrasive all around the the Flex-Hone tool will work considerably better than an abrasive pad on an all in one drill Long Juan noticed that going to be the anchovies quit biting when the waters off the coast of Peru grew warm concerning year around Christmas timecom Related Articles - burberry, jonnie, tomford,

----------


## asd313

آقا کسی نیست جواب مارو بده ، یا اسپم این یارو رو پاک کنه؟

----------

